# -Vertical Grow- Afghan Kush AF Journal



## Geezy101 (Mar 17, 2012)

my first journal was deleted.??? weird...

STRAIN:
3 Afghan Kush Ryder - autoflower

SPECS:
coco soil
5 gl pots - 1 5gl smart pot
400 watt hps
4x4x72 tent
6" inline fan
24/0 lighting

NUTES:
floronova bloom 
KoolBloom ripening formula
cal-mag

TEMPS: 80-84 degrees, 45-65% humididty

DAY 8






DAY 16





DAY 23




DAY 23 - 1 AFGAN TRANSPLANTED INTO A SMART POT. WAS IN SHOCK FOR ABOUT 7 10 DAYS. STARTING TO COME ALONG.




First feeding today day 23. floronova bloom

the leaves are curling up and lower leaves r turning a light green/yellowish colour. i read up on it never found a concrete answer. could be my fan is on all the time and constant wind and too close to the light can cause the leaves to curl up or it could be a zinc problem. so i adusted the fan so its not blowing them so hard and moved them back 1ft. there about 2 ft from the light now with a very light breeze almost nothing.. hopefully starting my nutue sched will clear up the discolouring bc i feel i never charge my coco soil very well.. the yelowish green leaves can either be cal or a mg defiency. again idk forsure couldnt find a reliable answer. 

chime in please. advice would be great!!

Cheers!


----------



## Cannabisculture (Mar 17, 2012)

The foliage is curling due to excessive heat so i would try cooling down the area or moving lights farther away. And the yellowing of foliage looks benign so i wouldn't worry
Sometimes the best thing to do is nothing :]
Good luck!


----------



## mike8427 (Mar 17, 2012)

sweet bro! i just picked up an afghan kush female seed and a bubble cheese, i wanted the AFGHAN autoflower but they were sold out..lol u bought em! ill be watching your grow, i just finished 2 coffeecan grows, icexgrapefruit and blueberry gum, both are in curing process..they reek of greatness! have fun!


----------



## Geezy101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks guys.. i just noticed the 1 autoflower has 3 white hairs now. 1 plant budding after 23 days!!


----------



## terrycodone (Mar 22, 2012)

congrats!1 down,never followed an autothread,this looks interesting keep the updates comin


----------



## Geezy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

DAY 31. hudge growth in the past week. very happy!!!



Attached thumbnail in the transplanted afghan. not doing as wwell as the others. its behind


----------



## Geezy101 (Apr 1, 2012)

DAY 39:

there really really thirsty in the pics as you will notice. gave em a nice feeding today. 1 afghan is doing really nice. other 2 are behind. the one in the smart pot (fabric) was transplanted so as expected shes behind, but all have started to bud and are progressing very quickly week to week. 

bc it was my first grow and i used coco, ill have to be patient with this one. im on day 39 but it seems theyre about day 21. no biggie. im learning lots! i got 3 sativas vegging right now and will be taking over the tent when these autos are done. cant wait!

cheers!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 2, 2012)

Lookin nice. You learned a valuable lesson about autos - never transplant them if you can avoid it. I think you'll find the sativas do better with your setup than the Afghans do just because of how they grow.

I'll be watching this one.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 2, 2012)

hell yea mate you got it going... i have the AKR's also at around 47 days now, place is stinking up good!

i'l kick around...


----------



## Geezy101 (Apr 14, 2012)

DAY 52- not sure how much longer. im gonna get a good microscope this week. im thinkn 2 3 weeks. they still need to fill out more. 1 is doing really well. other 2 are behind. the one i transplanted is actually catching up. i have ties on all the autos to spread them out. allows each branch to get more light in this vertical setup. 

also youll see my 3 plants im vegging. they will be taking over the tent when these autos are done. theyre doing very well. 

Cotton candy 
Strawbery haze
Vicky peach





I have also taken off the cool tube and went bare buld. using my inline fan to suck out the hot air and a fan pushing up the heat under the bulb.400w HPS. works great. temps stayed the same.


----------



## hazeynights (Apr 18, 2012)

ya u got a few weeks left bro. running bare bulb is better if u can keep temps down cuz the glass actually reflects uv rays which is what u want, u need that uvb for trichome growth


----------



## lighting (Apr 18, 2012)

hazeynights said:


> ya u got a few weeks left bro. running bare bulb is better if u can keep temps down cuz the glass actually reflects uv rays which is what u want, u need that uvb for trichome growth


NOT its actually harmful 
All light is a form of radiation--to be specific, a form of electromagnetic radiation. Not all of it is intrinsically harmful, however. Light differs based on its wavelength, frequency, and energy. Human eyes can only see a relatively small band of the different light rays, a relatively harmless section that makes up all the colors our eyes can perceive and is produced often by synthetic sources like light bulbs. Higher energy light waves have a higher frequency and cannot be seen by humans, but also have more potential to damage organisms.There are actually three different classifications of UV light--A, B, and C. UVA light passes through the ozone layer relatively unhindered and is the least harmful. UVB light is partially blocked by the ozone layer, but can damage lifeforms more easily. UVC light is very dangerous, but the ozone layer blocks almost all of it before it can reach the surface of the earth.

Burns are one of the most common types of damage resulting from exposure to UV light. UVC light can tan skin and burn surfaces like leaves most easily, since it impacts the surface layer that it hits directly, causing cells to break apart and blister. This radiant energy feels like heat for reason: its effects are very similar, and in high doses it can be very damaging for unprotected skin and delicate plants.



Genetic damage is more frequently caused by UVB, the stronger type of radiation. These light waves pass into the DNA in the cells of lifeforms and damage them. This would be catastrophic, but cells can repair most of the damage the light causes. However, the damage is still done, and sometimes it cannot be repaired or is repaired incorrectly. This causes sunburn damage, dying leaves, and eventually skin cancers.
Both plants and animals have a wide variety of tolerance for UV light. Some plants, especially dark plants with thick leaves, can withstand more UV light than lighter, more delicate versions. Cloud cover and rain fall will also disperse much UV light before it can reach the ground.








​


----------



## Geezy101 (Apr 29, 2012)

Day 67: DOnt have a microscope available. i feel they might be ready. but i wanna wait and make sure as theyre are stil showing signs of progress.. im on the hunt for a microscope tho. very very stinky plants love em.




I fed them last sunday. im really thinking im not going to feed them today as scheduled. possibly do a solid flush on mon or tues. then wednesday leave em in the dark for a few days and most liekly harvest next friday or saturday. 

any thoughts on that?


----------



## CoffeeBreak (Apr 29, 2012)

still got some time


----------



## Geezy101 (Apr 29, 2012)

SHould i feed them today than? I read you shouldnt feed a week before u harvest and perform a good flush to have better tasting weed. u think im more than a week away?


----------



## terrycodone (Apr 29, 2012)

towards the last week i tend to stick to the simple logic that as long as you dont have alot of visually yellowing/dying leaves there should still be a good amount of nutes stored in the leaves/soil for the buds to remain healthy til harvest.i dont have complex science to back it but it definitely worked for me til i switched to using royal flush.best of luck geezy


----------



## 70sdiver (Apr 30, 2012)

I wouldnt feed them. Id do a flush . Let the plant suck the nutes out of their leaves. Id chop them sunday or monday. You can wait longer but ive found that 70-75 days is about the best time to harvest akr's. If you carry them much farther the potencey starts to degrade. As far as putting them in a dark period it's a personal preferance but ive never seen any difference on the plants ive put in darkness. They look very good bro and they'll smoke even better lol.


----------



## elija.wattson (May 3, 2012)

the leaves are curling up and lower leaves r turning a light green/yellowish colour. i read up on it never found a concrete answer. could be my fan is on all the time and constant wind and too close to the light can cause the leaves to curl up or it could be a zinc problem. so i adusted the fan so its not blowing them so hard and moved them back 1ft. there about 2 ft from the light now with a very light breeze almost nothing.. hopefully starting my nutue sched will clear up the discolouring bc i feel i never charge my coco soil very well.. the yelowish green leaves can either be cal or a mg defiency. again idk forsure couldnt find a reliable answer.


----------



## Geezy101 (May 22, 2012)

lol elija y did u copy and paste that?


----------

